# Where's the badge?



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Where's the best place to stick your TT owners club badge and window sticker? Any pics?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Badge on the RH side on the back - above or below the Quattro Badge

TTOC Vinyl - up to you, you can buy a few more at HMC to ensure every window has one! I have 2 in the front, one in each rear side window and one in the back screen above the brake light


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I have one in the bottom of the rear window and one at the top of the windscreen behind the rear view mirror.


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Got mine on both side small windows, and got the TTOC under the TT badge..looks sweet


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

radion said:


> Got mine on both side small windows, and got the TTOC under the TT badge..looks sweet


Under the TT badge on the left? Hmmm... [smiley=juggle.gif]

Nobody got any pics then? I might blutac it on and stare at it for a bit :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mine's above the quattro badge:










...and one on each reg plate - made with them on - and a vinyl one in each rear quarter light and an HMC 2005 TTOC sticker in each front quarter light


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice pic. It seems you have all the bases covered :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Appologies to NaughTTy but which position looks best? I'm wondering about above the TT or where NaughTTy has it...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

On my front & rear number plates. Remove dealers name & apply badge.
H.


----------

